# Myler bits???



## Piglet (10 August 2014)

Hey guys, I am at the moment riding my horse in a sweet iron loose ring snaffle with a lozenge but was thinking about changing to a Myler bit as they are supposed to be more comfortable (actually at the moment he is doing some good work in his sweet iron), am always looking at different bits to try.  I have read some reviews on them and they are all pretty condemning, saying that they bruise the lips etc.  

I am curious if anyone can come up with constructive pros and cons with regards to them.


----------



## Capriole (10 August 2014)

I've no horror stories about them, I can only say that I had a couple and they were a waste of money *for me and my horses*.  None of my horses liked them, I didn't like the feel they gave through the reins, and the sizing was odd (in the interests of fairness I moved on to NS and their sizing is odd too). I managed to sell mine second hand so didn't make too much of a loss, but I wouldn't buy another.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 August 2014)

Two of my horses love them. You can hire them before you buy, which is worth doing as they are expensive if the horse ends up not liking it. The comfort snaffles (the ones I have) do come up big, so I had to get a size down for both horses (eg, one mare had a 5 inch lozenge snaffle bit, but she needed a 4 3/4 inch myler comfort snaffle).


----------



## FireFly29 (10 August 2014)

I've got friends who have used them and had success with them, especially on very strong horses.
I tried one but it didn't suit my mare, and when I spoke to one of the bit banks the lady said they do pinch some horses, which was what was happening to mine.
I currently use a Neue Schule bit and I really like them.
You could also try Sprenger bits but they are quite pricey.


----------



## Sare (10 August 2014)

I love them, but each horse has it's own preference.  I fid they suit horses who can be fussy in the mouth.  One of mine loves them and has gone well in his since he was 5 (he's 10).  I have tried others but he fusses and jiggles them around in his mouth; he likes the stability of the myler.  The other hated it and stuck his tongue over it (he does that with most bits).  The only thing he is really happy in is his sprenger KK, he's opposite to the other one in that he hangs onto bits and is too still and tense in his mouth so the flexibility and lozenge of the KK encourages him to be a bit softer.


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 August 2014)

im confused, why change the bit if your horse is happy and working well????   if it aint broke don't fix it!!!!


----------



## PorkChop (10 August 2014)

I like them, but I prefer the Hilary Vernon bits, they are shaped like the Myler bits.  The bit bank has both of these types of bit for hire, well worth it.


----------



## suzysparkle (10 August 2014)

Some horses love them, some hate them and some are no different in them. If you want to try one definitely hire first! However, if your Horse is happy in his current bit then I wouldn't bother.


----------



## TheMule (10 August 2014)

Love my Mylers, never known a horse not like them. I primarily use a full cheek link snaffle which I use for everything from breaking right up through, I just love the feel it gives me- it's a very precise bit but kind


----------



## leflynn (11 August 2014)

If you can try first then all the better, the myler copies on ebay are much cheaper and do the same job (its what I use and can't tell the difference)


----------



## Piglet (11 August 2014)

Thanks guys - food for thought, am only toying with the idea, the forum I googled didn't have anything positive to say so I thought I would see what peeps had to say on the more sophisticated forum. &#128539;&#128539;


----------



## ihatework (11 August 2014)

They have a place in my bit box.
I have the MB02 & MB32.
I've known horses that love them, so always worth trying if you are having bitting issues (also known some go badly!)


----------



## Goldenstar (11 August 2014)

I am not a fan of the " stronger " ones but use my simple myler snaffle on lots of horses .


----------



## ischia (11 August 2014)

I used a myler comfort snaffle on my ISH but found it took up too much room in her mouth went back to a lozenge type snaffle and she settled better. I am a Neue Shule fan now.


----------

